# Hartford City, IN - Jama, F Sr., UTD shots spayed



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Moderators, if this dog is not a purebred GSD, please delet this thread. Thank you.*









Jami is a senior female; she'd spayed and up to date on her routine shots.

Here's her Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13520746


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

bump


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>This sweet dog is all ready to go home and be loved!</span>










_*<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Jami-URGENT is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.</span>*_

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*My Contact Info*
Blackford County Animal Shelter
Hartford City, IN
Email: [email protected]o.com 
*Phone: 765-348-5284*</span>


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Thank you for the bump, Cindy, and thank you for your help with Jami's picture, blackwulff.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

It's the least i can do. bump again for the indiana girl


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Oh she is a beauty, love the ears!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Jami's page is still on Petfinder, so here's another bump!


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Jami is altered, utd on her shots and, being medium sized, won't take up much room on your living room floor! Please consider giving this sweet faced senior a chance!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

bump


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

How absolutely A-Dorable! Jami the flying shepherd, hehe. I'd be spending all my time on the couch with her, kissing her nose and grabbing her ears.


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

She's still waiting for her angel...please help!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

What a cute little love-bug. Anyone?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Poor little Jami is still listed. Must be a really sweet girl for her to still be there. Hoping she finds a loving home to spend her retirement years.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

bump


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

Rescuing a senior dog is good karma.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

It sure is!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Hartford City, IN - Sr. F, "Jami"*

bump


----------

